# Last One



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]Way to finish the year!!!


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Looking for landmarks in the background but cant find any...


----------



## Scandy_White (Aug 11, 2013)

Texas winter. Find a 3' deep ditch adjacent a 12" deep flat after a high 30's, low 40's night and no landmarks are needed. Just know what your tides are doing so you can get back across the flat to get back home.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Good advice. Got any on making more time? lol.


----------

